#  > قوانین سایت >  > نظرات و پیشنهادات | Site Issues & Feedback >  > بخش رسیدگی به امور ثبت نام و فعال سازی عضویت >  > مشکل: دسترسی نداشتن به برخی از تاپیکها

## @mahmoud

سلام و خسته نباشید 
من با وجود فعال بودن vip به بعضی از تاپیکها دسترسی ندارم و ارور عکس زیر رو میده

https://www.irantk.ir/attachment.php...1&d=1535793235

مثال تاپیک پایین این ارور رو میگیرم 

https://www.irantk.ir/threads/95200-...l=1#post537889

ممنون میشم راهنمایی کنید مشکل از کجاست.

----------


## تبلیغات انجمن



----------

